# Browning BLR or Marlin 336MXLR



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a more pointed question than a similar thread here. I am looking for a quick-shooting, medium range rifle to shoot big mulies that we push out of rocky draws, I want something that will shoot a little better than my 7400 in .308 Win.

Doesn't have to be real fast...I think the new .30/30 XLR would be enough gun since I doubt I will ever need to shoot farther than 200 yards, but I want to hear about personal experience with the BLR in .308 or 7/08.

I've never shot one and know very little about them. What kind of accuracy should I expect?

Should I wait for the .308 Marlin, as suggested in the other thread?

Looks like cost is very close to the same, especially if I shop for a good deal on a used BLR.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Since you "Bleed Green" I'm haveing a hard time understanding why you'd look past a Model 7 or MT rifle in 7-08 loaded with 120 TSX's? Add a 2.5-8 B&C or 3-9 compact/LR reticle. That could be your short, medium, and long range package. Leave the bipods at home, walk with a monopod (makes UP easier anyway) and your 7#-7.25# rig is the envy of everyone in camp. It doesn't kick the snot out of you, it carries all day without a second thought, and eveyone in camp laughs at your "little" rifle, til about day 3 of a 7 day hunt then they all look closer. By this time you've killed 3-4 coyotes, (there are always coyotes in mulie country) some as far as 400+. You've gone up, you've gone down, and then back up again, and never once have you complained that your rifle is slowing you down. It doesn't catch tree limbs, it's light enough to use smallish cedars as an improptu rest for longer shots.

The day you limit yourself to a 200yd gun in mulie country is the day you'll see a 200"+ deer @ 350yds, with no chance of getting closer.

Were it me this project screams to be a Kimber Montana in 7-08 (or 308), but I know YOU like those nifty little spring clip extractors and plunger ejectors!! :thumb:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/xlr/308MXLR.aspx


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would give the nod to the BLR in .308. You have the platform you wanted, and a widely acceptable caliber. In a few years, you will be hard pressed to find the .308 Marlin shells... kind of like the WSSM and WSM calibers.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Horsager,

I've already got the rifle you've described as a model 7, but it's a custom 700 in .284 Win. with a Leupold 2.5-8X. ALMOST exactly as the dream rifle you've mentioned, weight and all.

The problem lies in my lack of proficiency with it. ANYTHING holding relatively still is in deep trouble down range, but if if's moving pretty quickly, it most likely will continue to be able to do so long after it's encounter with me! I simply don't shoot at moving game with a rifle, so I've never learned how. But I can do pretty well here at home on running IL whitetails with a shotgun, but I get three quick shots with those.

A group of hunters from AR showed us the finer points of finding lone mulies in the WY foothills. You almost have to go in after them to find 'em for a shot, so I want a short, light, quick-handling rifle to shoot them jumped from their beds at short range. The AR guys all use BAR's, mostly in 270 WBY. More gun than I need, but they use their's for ALL their hunting, not just for pushing rocky draws.

The only reason I want to consider 200 yards into the equation is in case I see one before he runs, or if he stops before cresting the ridge. Most of the draws we will walk would only rarely present a shot much farther than 150 yards before something would be in the way, or he would simply be gone.

The rifle I mentioned in the original post would certainly be adequate, but a work buddy was looking for a .308 semi-auto to take to MO, and made me an offer on his like new SP-10 in trade that I couldn't pass up, so he now owns that 7400.

So I need to replace it, but accuracy is kind of like a cold beer on a hot day.......just makes you want another one (so I hear). So after all these years of "bleeding green" with sub-1" 700's I don't really want another 2 1/2" rifle...if there's a 1" rifle to be had out there.

Will it make a difference? Not really. 2 1/2" is still minute-of-mulie much farther than my shots will most likely be. But I'm just not completely satisfied unless it shoots better than it needs to.

Maybe I need counselling. Problem there is though, I'd be out of money before we got to that topic!

The local shop has a Belgium BLR in .308, but not sure if it's worth the cash he wants. Especially since he's got a custom Sako in .17/223 about 8' away from the Browning, and it's got my name all over it!

I just wouldn't feel right buying two guns at the same time.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

AR-10, big clip.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Here you go Csquared.

http://www.rockriverarms.com/item-detai ... N=85808241

Just think......since you have a problem with running shots all you would have to do is to just keep pulling the trigger. Sooner or later the deer just runs into the hail of gunfire. You can even get bigger clips if needed.  Spray and pray baby!!!! :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks guys (I think?).

You're kinda missing the point though. I don't need, or even want to throw a curtain of lead (or copper in Horsager's case) in front of a jumped mule deer. Just not confident my first shot will hit where I want, and I can't work a bolt quick enough and stay on target well enough while doing so to give my second shot any better chance.

The best answer is to practice moving shots. But how do you do that without actually trying it on live critters? Any ideas?

Hey Jiffy, would you maybe like to pull a target behind your mountain bike for me? I'm not THAT bad of a shot....you'd PROBABLY be safe!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.dpmsinc.com/firearms/308/b.aspx

The link above is the way I'd solve your dilema. Order it with a JP 2 stage, feed it 150's or 165's of your choice (or 130 TSX's). Top it with a 2.5-8 or 2-7 Leupold. Comes with 2 19 shot clips, ought to be enough.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Csquared said:


> Hey Jiffy, would you maybe like to pull a target behind your mountain bike for me? I'm not THAT bad of a shot....you'd PROBABLY be safe!


I don't think so Tex!! :wink:

What you do is find a big hill. Then you find an old tire. You then cut out some cardboard that fits inside the tire. You get your buddy to climb the hill and roll the tire down it. You then try and shoot for the cardboard in the center of the tire. Trust me.....its good practice. 8) Just make sure its far enough away from your buddy before you start shooting. I had to put that part in there because I'm not so sure about you Illinois boys. :wink:


----------

